# KMM-361SD Adding A Digital Output. Advice Please.



## TiHKaL (Feb 9, 2014)

I want to add a digital output to a Kenwood KMM-361SD it's a cheap mech-less HU that supports FLAC files.

Before I start blindly researching this on the web I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I've tried to google the CPU but all I get is Russian websites that don't have any useful info.

The chip is a 726AOD216FP and I assume it will output I2S data. I can't find a pinout diagram anywhere so far.

Any ideas where to start or do I need an Oscilloscope to hunt for the signals? Or if it's even possible?

Cheers.

Hi-res pics of the board, sorry they are quite big. I'll take some better ones in daylight.

















I think this is what I'm looking for :huh: Edit: Maybe not those are jtag points. Haha this reminds me of Xbox 360 hacking.


----------

